# African live cam (water-hole)



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK

don`t know if this has been posted before but I thought it was pretty neat....

someone over in Africa has set up a camera at a water-hole and you can watch and listen in real-time....

so far I have seen two ducks, two hyenas and five zebras......


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I saw two zebras there right when I checked. One walked off pretty quickly, but the other one stayed around for about a minute before leaving. I think they were zebras anyway, it was hard tell since it was dark.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I saw them too, also saw a couple of real nice trophy moths.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> I saw them too, also saw a couple of real nice trophy moths.


nice....

I wish those crickets would shut up....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

great... just what I needed. Another reason to screw off at work. YEAH!

I must need cover scent...I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

This cool, beats yard work, just put it my favorites


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Heard a wild sounding bird


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the link stove.


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> great... just what I needed. Another reason to screw off at work. YEAH!
> 
> I must need cover scent...I haven't seen anything yet


sorry..........I know what ya mean....

btw, my buddy watched a few Elephants come thru a few days ago.....


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw a falling star


Oh that was a moth


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

sofa king said:


> I saw a falling star
> 
> Oh that was a moth


 Isaw the same thing and thought it was a falling star too.... then I got freaked out when it started to zig zag around. Thought I just saw a UFO!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Here is a photo of that africam setup. During the day, they have people who drive the camera and zoom in on wildlife also.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

I like this, what time does the feeder go off??


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

sofa king said:


> I like this, what time does the feeder go off??


as soon as an animal dies in the camera view...


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

thats cool. did a PH but the cam up or did someone else?


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

all we need now is a virtual spear to throw at them


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i sure am hearing some funky noises. Sounded like foot steps then someone wispering...


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

LOL Neckdeep


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

isn't that s-c up in that tree?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> isn't that s-c up in that tree?


LMAO!! Sum green 4 U !! Hey Chickie, I think we might have found what you were wanting for your spell.


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)

OK people...stop talking ...yall are scaring the animals away...seriously...i think we are making them nervous by all watching at the same time.


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

I wonder if there's any fish in that pond?


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

I think I hear a Yetti....shhhhhhhh.....BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

now i am wondering who has spent the most time there watching this with out seeing anything? i watched for a few seconds and then got tired of the darn crickets/moths

back and forth back and forth

so whats the longest you have watched in one sitting? behonest lol


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

somethin there now


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

must be gone now...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> somethin there now


i caught a glimps of a gazell or something in the distance.
strange noises too


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

.........owl flew by.....or some kinda large bird


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

I had it on for 1 hour and saw five zebras come in from the right....they watered and left in about 5minutes.....headed back the same direction...

a few days back I saw two ducks on the water and they were feeding all over the area of the pond with tails up and head submerged.....dont think that it is very deep...they got nervous and swam to the opposite side...and two hyenas came from the right and drank for about a minute and left in the opposite direction.......

my buddy has seen buffalos, elephants, and different plains game....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah I thought it was a small gazelle/antelope type critter.........would be good fried in grease either way
lol:tongue:


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I saw the "Looter Guy" run out there and grab a beer


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

This is good practice for sitting in the deerstand


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

donbmt said:


> This is good practice for sitting in the deerstand


...........yeah 'cept you can pass gas w/o them smelling


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Pretty cool. Dang bird scared me but good a few minutes ago.


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)

I see a critter....!!!!!!


----------



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

Got him, but what is it?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

it's a yellow necked, spiral horned, silk legged, black patched antelope.....don't you guys know anything???

LOL


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

saw monkeys wildabeast duck and bigfoot and tall black people with spears


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> isn't that s-c up in that tree?


you better watch it

I'll fling some monkey poop at you


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

hurry, theres a bunch of baboons there-awesome!


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

i see em


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

yep they are there


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

any body want to go to africa yet i dont know about yall but its getting me ready


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Monkeys At The Hole Now


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Isn;t that something!!!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks And Sounds Like The Inlaws


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

They from Tennessee?


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Someone is panning the camera. Kewl


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

I saw the baboon troop aswell, that is truely amazing


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Saw some antelope "like" animals! Cool!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw a duck take a dump
Jeff


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

Saw 1 antelope this morning


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

monkey drinking there now


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

baboon on now and an impalla sweet


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Camera*

looks like a gazell or something there now. Very Cool!


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, who has the remote?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I watched it for awhile but it sounds like a major highway or jet airplanes to me.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

hartabeast and some baboons there right now


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

more baboons there now...I watched a pack of what I thought were wildebeasts come in last night (about 20). The camera moved around a bit and zoomed in and out.

Very cool but addicting...it's suprises me how clear this is. Also, I was watching it last night around 8:30 or so and when the sun came up it changed from B&W to Color. Pretty interesting.

Cameron


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

very neat, just panned and zoomed back out


----------



## curtis_catfish_73 (Apr 20, 2005)

There has been a bunch of monkey's about 8:30 this morning.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

I got mooned by a babboon


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

looks like some gazzelle or something now


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

did the baboons run them off?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

looks to be up closer now


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I saw some monkeys this morning too, and some kind of ducklike bird. lots of little birds.

I think we need to start taking screenshot pictures and posting the neat things we see  I think it would be a cool thread


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Great post,this is neeto!*

I bet its a hairy *** walk back to camp after dark!I think I would have my PH drive right up to my tree stand and let me jump in the truck.I would be thinking about that post a few months ago.The one w/the lion attacking hunters.That lion coverd some ground in a hurry!I wish I had never seen that post.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

there seems to be a lot more activity during the daylight


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

There's somebody out there right now. Can see his flashlight shining to the right of the big trees.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

probably a zoo somewhere


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont see anything right now


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

JD761 said:


> There's somebody out there right now. Can see his flashlight shining to the right of the big trees.


I saw that too, then the camera moved tothe left alittle. I tried to get a screenshot but screwed up somehow. This darn thing is addicting


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

i just saw a monkey or something and now its drinking out of the water whole and you can hear it.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

It just pee-ed in the water


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I just saw some hyenas


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Did anyone see the flashlight


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I saw the flashlight, I think there are people back there night hunting. lol


----------



## retired358 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey, the two way sound is great...I used my grunt call to call in a few animals. Then I laughed and they ran away...


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

I saw it...looked like a spot light or something but the way it was bouncing I'm not sure it wasn't someone in the high rack of a jeep or something with a spot light in their hands. It covered some ground a little too quickly for me to think it was someone on foot. Plus, there's no way I'd be walking around there like that on foot with a flashlight.

I watched the night a while yesterday, not near as much activity as in the day. Get on there about 8:30 or so tonight (it's about dawn there at that time). But, the noises at night time are a lot more scary than during the day


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

what is that on there now?


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Something just scared the @#$% out of that deer !


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

lol, this is going to get me fired! lol


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

theres that deer again, let me get my spotlight


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

does anyone know who controls the camera?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Was anyone watching about 615 this am, I heard some typ of mechanical sounds, definitely wasnt the camera, it sounded like a jet or a power washer


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Man, that is some cool stuff!!!! I wonder if anyone has anything like that here on their lease or ranch that has the streaming video. I think that it would be a cool thread to have to take a look at different areas. Kinda like the surf cams when fishing. It's probably pretty expensive to get a set up like that though.


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone else see the lights, is that a vehicle?


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Looks like a flashlight shining the trees, maybe a poacher! The deer that was there just a few minutes ago sure took off in a hurry.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

The light is still there its behind the bush/tree. Reminds of waiting and watching for a deer to come out.


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Someone is moving the camera around following that animal or whatever it is...


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Anybody just see what that just was at the pond...looked like some sort of deer with long bushy tail.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

jackel there right now


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah just saw it better


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

they just showed a camp or something on there, alot of lights and things off a 1/2 mile away or so


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

And thats the same diretion that Jackel went...


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Time to go and head for the Pineywoods. Good like everyone.


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Man, I just saw a big hyena but everytime I see something I keep forgetting to do a screen capture...

I agree with the working distraction...man, I have like 4 guys in my office streaming this all day today 

Cameron


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

big hyena drink right now Sitting in water hole


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Must be a slow night at the ol' water'n hole.... past half hour I've only seen the random bug fly by. I sure hope my luck is better come Saturday morning !


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

LOL!!!I was thinking the same thing Brian...I hope my luck is better on Saturday.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

there are bugs and moths everywhere. they ran the animals off


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

If you listen real close is sounds like you can hear someone talking in the background. Maybe it just me.


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

It does sound like someone talking. There were some people beating drums and chanting earlier, did anyone else hear it?


----------



## jaw216 (Sep 13, 2005)

dang the animals wont even come out when im waiting for them on the computer, just my luck.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I saw a chupacabra!


----------



## bigfattrout (Jul 6, 2006)

they dont like the light


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

shouldnt it be light out there right now


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

The Wildebeast Are There Now Check It Out


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

big boys are in..


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Cape Buffalo


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I see em' there big  love to shoot one of those


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Some Body Tell That Guy To Move The Cam


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

either the natives are restless or somethings gettin eaten yall hear that?


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Think It May Of Been The Monkeys


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

man, this is awsome!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

who is controling this?


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone Else Needs To


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

this is awesome


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Right now there are Kudu (lesser I think), Baboons, Impala and who knows what else. Whoever is controlling the cam, needs videography lessons.

Also, is this the same waterhole? It looks different.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks like a freaking Zoo right now. Amazing.


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

Tons of stuff still on there...it's probably the ranch hand's 4 yr old running the camera from the bunkhouse


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Look at all the Wildebeest right now. Do you think they make good sausage ?


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Brian P. said:


> Look at all the Wildebeest right now. Do you think they make good sausage ?


I keep waiting for a tiger to come in and ambush him. I've got to quit watching this thing.

Mike


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Not sure what those baboons are doing, but I thought this was a G rated forum LOL.

There is a big ***** wart hog in there now.


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

All I See Right Now Is Baboon Hinie. Ewwwww....


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Those baboons are pretty entertaining. lol


----------



## lil'outcast (Sep 14, 2005)

i saw a wildabe or something


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

about 150 cape buffalo at 6pm our time on 11-16. you can hear em walking around in the hole and mooing. pretty cool.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Just saw them also. Pretty cool. Question, how do you know they aren't water buffalo?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Just saw them also. Pretty cool. Question, how do you know they aren't water buffalo?


Water buffalo are Asian. They are not native to Africa. They have been transplanted to Australia and parts of South America but I am not aware of any in significant numbers in Africa.

The horn configuration is quite different as well.


----------



## fishon (Jan 11, 2005)

*Seeing*

I think I saw a few "darks". dark sky,...dark tree


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

Someone posted that about 10:30 am over here is the best time to view. That's about evening time over there. First time I did that I saw two "Kings of the Jungle". They crossed in the distance and the camera 'driver' followed them for about 3-4 mintues.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

9PM and it looks like sunrise there.


----------



## JDog (May 21, 2004)

Saw a Rhino yesterday. Also some Zebra. The Rhino was the coolest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

111606 at 1053 pm, saw a couple of impala, how would you get a photo shot of what you see to post?


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

111606 1120 pm 5 zebra, this is a cool cam


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*.*

I didn't see a water hole. But I saw a nice Impala that would make a nice wall mount.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

nothing going on this morning, but at least now I can "hunt" at work


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

What are the animals on there this morning around 9:00am


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I checked it at about 11:00 last night (7am there) and saw five zebra. The camera operator even followed them into the trees, where one of them proceeded to scratch himself all around his head and neck on a tree. Pretty dang cool if you ask me.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

it out in the brush now on some kind of deer! not on the water hole.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Back on the pond on birds now


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

somebody is moving the camera around now. must be late in the evening there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I think it must run of motion. I've been watching all morning and it moves a lot to catch different animals. It zoom in and out and all kinds of stuff


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I havent seen anything..Mabey it was Spouts Beer breath that scared them off??

Oxx..


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

there is a doe of some sort there right now


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

Hey, i didn't see you in my stand. Where are you... That's my doe..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> I havent seen anything..Mabey it was Spouts Beer breath that scared them off??
> 
> Oxx..


everything but the DEAR!


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

ok another doe at 1:16, this one is mine!


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry gager2002 i just put a tag on that slick head


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

saltyh20 said:


> sorry gager2002 i just put a tag on that slick head


 Awe man, i thought i had her. Maybe next time. Good job saltyh..


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

neckdeep said:


> I saw the "Looter Guy" run out there and grab a beer


ROTFL


----------



## edgarg (Apr 10, 2005)

a lot of wildebeast?? right now


----------

